# 2000 Nissan Frontier stalling



## highmilage (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi guy's,

I am a new user to this site and desperate to solve this problem I am having. I have a 2000 Nissan Frontier with 262,000 kilometers on it. It doesn't owe me any favours but it has been trouble free until a few weeks ago.
I was driving my truck on the highway for a few hours and then parked it for about an hour and went to start it again and it would idle but would not accelerate. I had it towed to a mechanic shop and they said it was the fuel pump/sending unit. I had both replaced and I STILL have the same problem, except now, it will start and idle for about 2 or 3 minutes and stall out on its own.
Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be? Maybe a coil or distributer issue? I haven't got a clue, but I have $650 into this propblem and still no further ahead. I ran the trouble code and it said a fuel temperature sensor, but that have been corrected with the replacement sending unit.
Any thoughts?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Assuming a fuel system problem:

1) Have you replaced the fuel filter relatively recently?

2) Is the air filter clean?

3) You might want to clean the Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor. You can use alcohol, TV tuner cleaner (without lubricant), or solvents sold for that purpose. You need to be careful handling the MAF as it is somewhat delicate and expensive.

4) Is the fuel system pressure within spec?

Is the check engine light off? Even if it is do you have any codes pending?

The quick check on the coil, distributor rotor, and cap is to see if you have a good spark when you disconnect a plug wire. If you have a solid spark and it is firing on all four cylinders I'd discount the ignition system as a problem cause.

Let me know what you find.

Steve


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Checking the fuel pressure would be my first step, regardless if the pump is new. need to start with the basics! Have you checked the ignition timing? They usually don't fall out of time, so if you see that it is, it could be a sign of jumped timing. Wouldn't hurt to do a compression test. Another simple test that can tell a lot is to test the vacuum of the engine using a vacuum gauge.


----------



## Leroy_78 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just like that, I also changed the fuel pump and filter both in the tank of my 06 Frontier with a 2.4 engine. It seems like my problem is more towards a loose connection in the ignition system. My engine stalls out and when its in the process of keeping itself running the MIL is flashing or flickering. after several attempts it restarts and drives fine for several days. I'm still looking at schematic but limited to what I have to work with. Read some pointers here and thanks to AzRocketman..


----------

